# King Naughty



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Mister Hansel, in all his fake innocent glory. Don't be fooled by him. 
(phone photo, sorry!)


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! What a cutie! Haha. He does have a bit of a mischievious look though. Haha.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

you have your hands full don't you?


----------

